

What is the best charitable cause in the world? - nav
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/06/what-is-the-greatest-good/395768/?single_page=true

======
3eto
I’ve been thinking about “earning to give,” my rationale was that you
shouldn’t leave the corporate job to join a nonprofit, if you left, it’d add
competition for the nonprofit job, which is already competitive, and leave an
empty slot that might be filled by a not so charitable “next person”. Also, by
staying in the for profit job, you can influence your corp and peers, driving
more donations and engagement. But if you can launch a new nonprofit, then by
all means, do that.

Something not mentioned in the article, if you are wondering why they use
smartphone technology to track the mosquito nets, it’s to try to stop people
from selling the very same net that can save their lives.

